# Identifying Mixed breed chicks



## leidee (May 15, 2013)

I just got my first hatch of chicks. I have a pair of cream legbars and the male is the head rooster and I've never seen him let the other Roos near her so I'm pretty sure my legbars will be pure.  
Other 2 guys are a cuckoo maran and a silver polish (poor guy is #3 and as we are a little short on hens at the moment, I don't think he'll have any say in the mix). 
Hens are legbar, black copper or blue maran and white or lavender Ameraucana.....
I don't understand genetics so would love some input.


----------



## leidee (May 15, 2013)

Here are my guesses
Female Legbar


----------



## leidee (May 15, 2013)

Legbar cockerel? Maybe mixed with blue?


----------



## leidee (May 15, 2013)

We have have 1 white Ameraucana and the rest are lavender so all Ameraucanas will be ee. Is there a way to tell which dad? The lavender looks like it has the cheek tufts of Ameraucana but also has maran leg feathering which white does not.


----------



## leidee (May 15, 2013)

Another legbar cockerel?


----------



## leidee (May 15, 2013)

I want to delete this thread but I don't know how. I know this is too broad a question. ...


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

leidee said:


> I just got my first hatch of chicks. I have a pair of cream legbars and the male is the head rooster and I've never seen him let the other Roos near her so I'm pretty sure my legbars will be pure.
> Other 2 guys are a cuckoo maran and a silver polish (poor guy is #3 and as we are a little short on hens at the moment, I don't think he'll have any say in the mix). Hens are legbar, black copper or blue maran and white or lavender Ameraucana.....I don't understand genetics so would love some input.


Welcome to the world of chicken breeding and genetics! You will NEVER know what these chicks are given you have multiple cocks with multiple hens. Never assume only one cock is breeding the hens when others are present. Unless you are watching this flock 100% of the time that is a huge assumption that only your "head cock" is mating all those hens. The ONLY way to really know is to have separate pens and mate them accordingly.

Raise those chicks and enjoy them but keep in mind you have "crosses" or "hybrids" on your hands not pure bred fowl.


----------

